# 3 month old puppy weight?



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Our pup wasn't on the low end of weight but she only gained four pounds between her eight week checkup and 11 week. She gained ten pounds pounds from her eleven week to fifteen week checkup. They grow a lot in that three to four month range. Your pup will probably catch up.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She does look tiny in that picture. Chloe is 25 pounds at fifteen weeks. The vet said she will probably weigh around sixty pounds. She weighed your pups weight at eight weeks. What does your vet say about her weight. You may need to increase her food a little.


----------



## EchoesLost (Mar 25, 2015)

She basically said that all puppies grow differently. Didn't really say that she was underweight but didn't say she wasn't either. I'm gonna try and increase her food but I don't want to give her too much either


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Increase it to about three cups. Chloe is just a couple weeks older and the vet said she should be close to four. She gets a little over three cups. Your pup looks a little thin. I assume she has been dewormed and checked for parasites. There is also a couple puppy things they can get that will keep them small. When they are treated the pup starts growing to normal weight.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

This is chloe about a week ago at 14 weeks


----------



## EchoesLost (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm definitely going to up her food then. And She's up to date on her shots so far too. I appreciate all the info. We'll see how things go from here


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Auggie weighed 29lb at 3 months. I think you're fine.

(2 2/3 cups a day) should be plenty, what are you feeding her? foods that have large nuggets won't be as much food as tiny nuggets, more air between the nuggets when getting a cup full.


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

I agree with Test-ok... you can't really go by cups of food because all food measures differently. If your vet says your puppy's weight is fine and she tests healthy for everything... and if she isn't feeling too skinny, I wouldn't worry and I would keep things as is. In the end, if she grows slowly that's a really good thing and not something you want to speed up. 

It's hard to know the right amount of food to feed a puppy since all foods aren't created equal, you have to figure in treats and training foods and all puppies get a different amount of activity and metabolize food differently. 

My puppy has been very small all along. He was 6 lbs when I got him at 9 weeks. He's 8.5 months now and weighs about 52 lbs. 

He's smaller than many of the 8.5 month old dogs I read about on the forum. That said, the AKC standard is 65-75 lbs for males (55-65 lbs for female dogs). If you consider that most Goldens aren't done growing and filling out until close to 2, I'm pretty sure my boy will get within the weight range and still maintain a healthy and fit weight. 

Your best indicator is probably your puppy's parents. My guy's mom was on the low end of the AKC range and his dad was right in the middle. So I've assumed all along that he'll be on the smaller side but still within standard.

If it makes you feel any better, I just looked up an old posting of mine and found where I wrote that Comet was 8.5 lbs at 11 weeks, so I'm guessing he was probably less than your puppy at 13 weeks. And he doesn't look tiny or small by any means. No one ever asks me about his size or comments that he seems small.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Get her checked for worms too, that can hinder weight gain.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Do you have some more pictures. She may just look reslly thin because of the angle of that picture.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

an aerial like this.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

She looks good, not gaunt at all. Don't feed her too much as excess food goes to growth which can contribute to bone and joint problems! some just grow slower....


----------



## EchoesLost (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's an Aerial shot


----------



## EchoesLost (Mar 25, 2015)

And a side shot


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

She looks fine.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

She looks thin to me.


----------



## EchoesLost (Mar 25, 2015)

The biggest thing to me is her hip bones. I can really feel them when I pet her. I can feel her ribs but from the pics you can't see them. And, I know that's kind of the line. If you can feel them but not see them, then they're ok.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

How much weight has she put on since you got her home.


----------



## EchoesLost (Mar 25, 2015)

Had her for 2 weeks now and she's barely put on 2lbs


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't increase food to make her grow faster. If she's looking borderline thin, increase her food. She'll grow at the rate that's already programmed into her.

Oops, I didn't see Ihowemt's post. What she said.

The pup looks fine. You can't make her grow faster by feeding more.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That isn't much. Our pup only put on four from eight to eleven weeks. Then in the next month she gained ten. Just watch her and if she doesn't start to gain in the next couple weeks take her to the vet and express your concern. This three month to four month age they should grow quite a bit.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Don't increase food to make her grow faster. If she's looking borderline thin, increase her food. She'll grow at the rate that's already programmed into her.
> 
> Oops, I didn't see Ihowemt's post. What she said.


She looks thin to me. We don't want them to be fat but this pup looks under weight.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

She looks ok from here, but some extra meat or fish is not likely to put fat on her and is likely to be beneficial in case she does need it.

My pup Jet is extremely plump in my sig pic; they're not supposed to look like that!


----------



## EchoesLost (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice every one. I don't want to make her grow faster, just add a little bit of weight. When I go in for the next set of shots I'll give everyone an update on what the vet says


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> She looks ok from here, but some extra meat or fish is not likely to put fat on her and is likely to be beneficial in case she does need it.
> 
> My pup Jet is extremely plump in my sig pic; they're not supposed to look like that!



Lol I think chloe is starting to look like that. But maybe not. She seems to be the same weight as other pups her age on here.


----------



## EchoesLost (Mar 25, 2015)

And I honestly don't think she's going to be that big anyways. Her paws are very petite. You can see in the side shot of her I posted earlier. Her parents were both 65lbs. I think she's going to be closer to 50lbs at full growth.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

EchoesLost said:


> And I honestly don't think she's going to be that big anyways. Her paws are very petite. You can see in the side shot of her I posted earlier. Her parents were both 65lbs. I think she's going to be closer to 50lbs at full growth.


Your probably right. I forgot to say she is a cutie. The next few weeks you will probably be saying where did my little pup go.


----------



## EchoesLost (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha I hope so!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm sure you've heard this before, but smaller Goldens are easier and nicer in a lot of ways. She'll still fit on your lap after she's grown. That's pretty nice. We've had two smaller Goldens, a girl and a boy, and we loved it. I never wanted a large one, like Jet is turning out to be.

She'll be easier to bathe and dry off, too.


----------

